

Ask HN: How do you market your web app? - blakeperdue

I often see people building a web app with the assumption that if they build something cool, people will come. This is rarely the case.<p>How do you market your web app? Engage bloggers? Use a PR firm? Advertise online? Buy traffic through SEM?
======
schindyguy
that all depends on your budget

~~~
blakeperdue
Suppose you're bootstrapping and have little cash.

